# Hello



## Dr.Quest (Sep 27, 2004)

I really like this new forum! Frederick, you've done a great job setting it up. 
I've been a member of NS for a couple years but haven't posted much lately since my log in info was scrambled when they updated the site.
I'm primarily a Sound Designer but I do music as well. I've haven't posted many since they are much smaller scope then most of the people here. That being said here is a link to a retro spy cue I did recently using Sam trombones and some free True Strike elements...

http://www.strayvoltage.net/audio/SAMSPY_new.mp3

Cheers,
J


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome Jamie to V.I.,

I've heard your SAMSPY compo. Very nice!!!  Good melodies. Cool that guitar in with it. Blends very nice. Well done, keep it up I should say...

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Edgen (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome Dr!.. Doctor.... ..Doctor.

/j


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 27, 2004)

Welll this forum needed a Doctor... welcome to V.I., Doctor Quest!

Cool piece btw.... I guess this is Spy month!


----------



## CJ (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Doctor - and nice cue! Keep it up!


----------



## Vincent Pompe (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi doc!

welcome!

Vincent


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome! Seems like a good crowd of talented people. BTW, the Dr. Quest name of course references the 60's TV series Jonny Quest that had great music composed by Hoyt Curtin (Not the badly animated 80's remake).
Cheers,
J


----------



## Niah (Sep 28, 2004)

Truly amazing!
The perc is a killer, and the guitar is just awesome.?

Nicely done.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 28, 2004)

Niah said:


> Truly amazing!
> The perc is a killer, and the guitar is just awesome.?
> 
> Nicely done.



Thanks much! The guitar is the Hans Zimmer Vol. 1 TremoTele with added Tremolo from the Blue Tubes Free Bundle and a Tube Warmer in Reason.
Toms are PowerFX Brush toms with some of Tobs free GTown Bongos.
Cheers,
J


----------

